# Are you a bike snob?



## Belinda (23 Aug 2014)

I've just bought a new road bike under duress. Since 1985 when I bought it (second hand) I've been riding an old Raleigh Ace with flat bars. Loved it. Put on a sixth gear at some point to deal with hilly Wales. Loved it more. However, I did notice that the many lycra-clad riders on road bikes never nodded or returned my greeting while out for a spin. I'm a motorcyclist too, and just figured that cyclists aren't as friendly as bikers. Shame.

Then my boyfriend invited me along for a 15 mile ride with him on his vintage road racer (Moser). Suddenly I knew I had to have a new bike if I was going to a) keep up b) have children. 

I fancied a hybrid/flat bar road bike, given most of my riding is in small lanes and B roads and I like an upright position, but he half-joked to me that if I didn't get drop handlebars no one would EVER say hello to me! Sadly/Hilariously, this has proved to be true! From the very first time I went out on my new bike, other cyclists nodded and greeted me. 

WTF?? What's that all about? Is it snobbery? We're all pedalling up the same hills, after all. 

Be honest - are you a bike-snob?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2014)

I say hello or a nod to every cyclist no matter what they are riding


----------



## jayonabike (23 Aug 2014)

@ianrauk how heavy's that pot now...?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2014)

I don't care what you are riding, just as long as you are not being an awful tw*t, you'll often get at least a nod from me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Aug 2014)

If you nod to someone who's obviously an enthusiast they'll almost always nod back, even if they don't they'll know where you're coming from. Nod or wave to to a casual cyclist and they'll wonder what the hell you're playing at.


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2014)

I don't nod to anyone wearing trackie bottoms, football shirts or smoking a roll-up, everyone else I'll let on to


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2014)




----------



## cosmicbike (23 Aug 2014)

Must be where you live, I always tend to give other cyclists a nod or wave. Generally those who are on 'utility' rides don't wave back, but those out for a ride do.


----------



## byegad (23 Aug 2014)

You've seen my ratty 7 years old and mistreated QNT, yes?

I can't afford to be a snob.


----------



## HovR (23 Aug 2014)

When just riding around the city I generally won't nod or wave at any cyclists, whether you're riding a Campag shod Bianchi or a beat up gas pipe steel mountain bike. If I acknowledged all of them I'd be like that nodding dog on the Churchill adverts.

When I get on to the country lanes though I'll give any cyclist I happen to pass a cheery hello, irrespective of what they're riding.


----------



## snorri (23 Aug 2014)

Belinda said:


> We're all pedalling up the same hills, after all.


I wish.


----------



## Ian193 (23 Aug 2014)

I nod or say morning to most people but didn't when we did the prudential freecycle the other week or we would never have got going took over an hour to do one 8 mile lap because it was so crowded estimated 60,000 riders but was fun anyway


----------



## cardiac case (23 Aug 2014)

I'm no snob with anything.

For instance:-

A chap in the village has restored his grandfather's 1920's Bentley.
We all still speak to him. I mean, it's not his fault he can't afford a new car.

Paul G


----------



## Moodyman (23 Aug 2014)

General pleasantries make a nicer environment, but I don't quite understand why some people expect a wave just because they share the same mode of transport or hobby.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Aug 2014)

Haven't had a "nod" thread in a while


----------



## beanzontoast (23 Aug 2014)

Although I notice other people's bikes, I generally only nod if they instigate a hello first. That's just me - not a spontaneous generator of 'hellos' to people I don't know, on bikes, on the street, on a bus or anywhere!

As for noticing the type of bike - I can't say I'm really bothered what bike it is other people ride - that's entirely their business. Some people like particular brands, some like (and are able) to spend more than others, some need a bike - any bike - just to get them to work each day, some have several bikes to choose from, some ride once in a blue moon, some are virtually welded to the seat of their bike... What does it matter? They are all cyclists.

The bike a person is riding at any time is a non-starter as an indication of their personality. It doesn't tell you what they are like as a human being - whether they are kind or mean, friendly or hostile. So I don't use it to judge people at all.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Aug 2014)

Belinda said:


> I've just bought a new road bike under duress. Since 1985 when I bought it (second hand) I've been riding an old Raleigh Ace with flat bars. Loved it. Put on a sixth gear at some point to deal with hilly Wales. Loved it more. However, I did notice that the many lycra-clad riders on road bikes never nodded or returned my greeting while out for a spin. I'm a motorcyclist too, and just figured that cyclists aren't as friendly as bikers. Shame.
> 
> Then my boyfriend invited me along for a 15 mile ride with him on his vintage road racer (Moser). Suddenly I knew I had to have a new bike if I was going to a) keep up b) have children.
> 
> ...


Personally I'd sooner ride a flat-bar Record Ace any day of the week. Some people have no taste.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


>


You must be nearing enough of a nest-egg to retire?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You must be nearing enough of a nest-egg to retire?



Got one of my relations counting and bagging the damn things


----------



## gavroche (23 Aug 2014)

I always nod to other riders and most of them nod back.


----------



## Retribution03 (23 Aug 2014)

I give all those on a ride a smile and also people on runs as it seems like a mutual keeping fit respect


----------



## Diz (23 Aug 2014)

I often give the nod although I've recently upgraded from an older style entry level racer to a new bike and have noticed a bit less snobbery if I'm honest.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (23 Aug 2014)

Nope, I'm not a snob.

Slight aside. Yesterday I was out on my mtb and was scalped by two roadies in Lycra; the first didn't acknowledge me as he went bombing past, the second gave me a cheery hello as he went past. In fairness to the first roadie I was in the middle of a full blown conversation with myself when he went past so he probably thought I was a bit of a nutter and wanted to get away from me as quickly as possible


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (23 Aug 2014)

Belinda said:


> I'm a motorcyclist too, and just figured that cyclists aren't as friendly as bikers.


I'll say hello to everyone but I find some mountain bikers to be anti social. Most roadies say hello or wave which is nice. 
I ride a motorbike too but never nod at anyone with L plates. It's the law apparently.....


----------



## cd365 (23 Aug 2014)

Does the OP nod at everyone who drives the same car or wear the same brand of clothing? I nod and wave at anyone, some respond, some don't! Who cares?


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2014)

Ive stuck a nodding dog on my handlebars (in place of a bell). You know, like the nodding dogs on the back shelves of cars.

Saves me from the hassle of a wave/nod.


----------



## Saluki (23 Aug 2014)

I am a tart and nod or wave to every other cyclist that I see.


----------



## AndyWilliams (24 Aug 2014)

numbnuts said:


> I say hello or a nod to every cyclist no matter what they are riding



Yes, me too. But I find on a 30-40 mile ride, out of say 15 riders, 2 possibly 3 will say hi with a nod, they are men. Almost all women ignore me.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2014)

I don't wave or nod to anybody first unless they are under 10


----------



## Sharky (24 Aug 2014)

I tend to nod or wave when passing. I also shout good morning to joggers as well and usually get a response.

When it comes to time trialling and catching or being caught, it always used to be the convention for the faster rider to shout some words of encouragement to the slower rider and it's even been known for somebody to offer sweets and then break the 12hr record. On the rare occasions that I catch somebody, I always shout "Dig in" or "almost there" or sometimes to tease somebody " thanks for waiting", but it is very rare nowadays for any one to call out when passing. Is it just me they don't want to spur on?

... almost there

Keith


----------



## Simmer (24 Aug 2014)

I nod to all, and give a liitle wave.. unless I am going up a hill and oblivious to anything around me in an ex-smoker omg my iungs are going to explode kind of thing...... I must admit though it does make me laugh when Mr "sky kit" mamil ignores me yet the ladies always give a wave and smile.... to be fair though most of the cyclists around Cheshire are friendly folk... it's just the posh gits from Wilmslow and Alderley Edge who dont smile


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Aug 2014)

In town its not practicable to greet everyone you see on a bike, and I suspect that most of them wouldn't understand the motive either. But on country lanes I'll nod or wave or say hello to every cyclist if I can and also to runners, dog walkers, horse riders, in fact anyone who's not using a motor. Except for folk in motorised wheelchairs, I sometimes nod to them too.


----------



## Easytigers (24 Aug 2014)

I nod and wave to any other cyclist...some respond, some don't.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

Right.... I'm off out for a ride. I might say hello to other cyclists or I might not. Those wearing Lidl gear definitely won't get a hello.


----------



## Ian193 (24 Aug 2014)

How can u tell its Lidl kit some of it's not too bad


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Right.... I'm off out for a ride. I might say hello to other cyclists or I might not. Those wearing Lidl gear definitely won't get a hello.


How about the Aldi crowd, do we get acknowledgement?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2014)

potsy said:


> How about the Aldi crowd, do we get acknowledgement?




Definitely not...no way...no how..


----------



## compo (24 Aug 2014)

I say hello to everyone I meet, cyclists, joggers, dog walkers and horse riders. The only people I tend to ignore are the groups of Ramblers, but most have their heads so far up their backsides I doubt they see me anyway.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2014)

I don't give a flying fig about whether someone engages in phatic communion whilst out on the bike or motorbike, It is a strange, I have noticed that when I'm out on my MTB or Hybrid I do not get the same amount of nods, finger raised, hello, etc that I get when I'm out on the road bike.


----------



## Cubist (24 Aug 2014)

I'm not a bike snob. It's nothing to do with waving, but it's all to do with the bike. Well, not the bike, it's the people riding it. I need a return from my wave, like buying me a pint in the pub if I see you later, so I believe it's scientific fact that if I don't like the bike you're riding, then you are too skint to be worth waving at. Ergo, I will look at your bike when you ride past, and if I like it, I'll consider waving, but then that will depend on what you're wearing. If you're not wearing the right stuff, then either you have blown your budget on the bike with nothing left to spend on the bike, then you're probably skint now, or not particularly careful with money. If that's the case then you're not likely to buy me a drink next time you see me, so why bother waving? There is of course the next big question, which is, are you the right sort of person to be riding that bike? The clothes are a bit of a giveaway here. If you're wearing team kit, then you have more money than sense, which means I'm unlikely to wave. If I do, and you feel obliged to buy me a drink later, I may discover that I have to listen to how well you're doing, and discuss house prices and expensive German cars.Or Golf. In which case I reckon I'm better off buying my own beer. If that isn't the case, the team kit may mean you're a very serious professional or club rider type, and we all know they don't wave back because they're too busy improving their performance, and I'm not likely to see them in the pub later anyway, so what would be the point of waving? Then of course the wrong clothes might mean the bike is stolen, and if that's the case I'd have to question my obligation as a citizen to detain you and recover the bike, or at least go to great lengths to determine whether or not I need to post a thread on the internet trying to alert the potential loser that I have seen their bike being ridden by some scrote. To do that I'm going to have to make a note of where I saw it and a detailed description of the rider. In which case I'll be too busy to wave. And in any case, we all know scrotes drink shoplifted imported lager and throw the cans into lay-bys, or go into pubs where I won't feel welcome. Next I need to consider whether or not you're wearing a helmet. If you're wearing a jaunty cycling cap I'm going to feel too overwhelmed by your cycling God status, and will wonder whether you want to wave back, still less buy me a pint. Even if you do, I worry that you might want to quote Swedish scientific studies on the risks of rotational injuries versus cranial protection and explain the difference between British Kite Marks and SNEL classification. If on the other hand you're wearing all high-viz and safety equipment, four Go Pros and a rear facing Veho Muvi on the seatpost, then you're going to be in your bedroom uploading close passes to Youtube and sending indignant emails to bewildered transport managers at the local bus garage, not at the pub. Next of course is the panniers. They create even more turmoil in the decision making process. Just one pannier on a fixed rack midweek means you're a serious commuter, and only use the second pannier on Mondays to take a week's supply of underpants and shirts to the office. If that's the case, then I would have to tell you all about my workplace, with excellent bike racks, lockers, showers and a drying room, and you 'd kill me in a fit of jealous rage, or smell of BO and babywipes. Two panniers and a bar bag tells me you're probably on some sort of weekend tour and not likely to be around in my local, and panniers front and back plus a bar bag and a tent strapped to the rack tells me you're not likely to wave back because you need both hands to control the juggernaut . If there are two of you with all that kit, I'm worried that you're serious wild-camping tourists, and you may buy me a pint, but I'll be worrying all the time about whether your partner is going to want to discuss the SheWee you bought her off eBay for those awkward "hedge moments", and no amount of beer is going make that sort of exchange palatable. 

Hope that explains the dilemma.


----------



## psmiffy (24 Aug 2014)

and breath..................


----------



## stephec (24 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Definitely not...no way...no how..


Little Lord Fontleroy.


----------



## stephec (24 Aug 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I don't wave or nod to anybody first unless they are under 10


How has Rolf Harris hacked into Pat's account?


----------



## stephec (24 Aug 2014)

This morning I saw two roadies and two MTB'ers, waves and smiles alround.


----------



## Hyslop (24 Aug 2014)

Cubist I did like that,but unfortunately I have just regained consciousness to find that my dinner/lunch has gone cold-all your fault !


----------



## jayonabike (24 Aug 2014)

I only wave to proper cyclists. If your wearing Aldi or Lidl your a peasant and shouldn't be on the road. In fact you should be out sweeping the road in front of me to make sure there's no debris to damage my tyres. If your wearing DHB,Shutt or Castelli I'll grudgingly wave. If your wearing Assos your going to fast to wave at, and of course if your wearing Rapha (why wouldn't you) I'll wave at you like I'm waving at a lifetime friend.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> How has Rolf Harris hacked into Pat's account?


One day I'll understand why comments about paedophilia are considered funny.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

Ian193 said:


> How can u tell its Lidl kit some of it's not too bad




They are the ones riding Triban's and Boardman bikes


----------



## compo (24 Aug 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I only wave to proper cyclists. If your wearing Aldi or Lidl your a peasant and shouldn't be on the road. In fact you should be out sweeping the road in front of me to make sure there's no debris to damage my tyres. If your wearing DHB,Shutt or Castelli I'll grudgingly wave. If your wearing Assos your going to fast to wave at, and of course if your wearing Rapha (why wouldn't you) I'll wave at you like waving at a lifetime friend.



i wonder where that leaves the real peasants in Sports Direct and Muddy Fox gear. See quite a few of those big bright orange tops predominately on persons of a larger size, including me! It is a pity some of the other manufacturers can't look out of their office windows and see how many fatties are riding past and begin to cater a l bit for them.


----------



## stephec (24 Aug 2014)

compo said:


> i wonder where that leaves the real peasants in Sports Direct and Muddy Fox gear. See quite a few of those big bright orange tops predominately on persons of a larger size, including me! It is a pity some of the other manufacturers can't look out of their office windows and see how many fatties are riding past and begin to cater a l bit for them.


Wasn't there something on Dragon's Den?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

potsy said:


> How about the Aldi crowd, do we get acknowledgement?




So low on the radar that it didn't even warrant a mention


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> They are the ones riding Triban's and Boardman bikes



OY! That's me... (but without the Lidl clothing) 

Despite being a road bike rider most of the time, I enjoy confusing others by giving them cheery greetings while riding a knobbly tyred, front suspension equipped hybrid and wearing "normal" clothing occasionally.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

Jenkins said:


> OY! That's me... (but without the Lidl clothing)
> 
> Despite being a road bike rider most of the time, I enjoy confusing others by giving them cheery greetings while riding a knobbly tyred, front suspension equipped hybrid and wearing "normal" clothing occasionally.




lol, don't worry, I'm just having some fun.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2014)

Sorry Ian - forgot to include the smiley - post will be edited


----------



## cd365 (24 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> They are the ones riding Triban's and Boardman bikes


I ride a full carbon Eddy Merckyx with lidl and aldi gear, do I get a nod?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

cd365 said:


> I ride a full carbon Eddy Merckyx with lidl and aldi gear, do I get a nod?




Oh my word no... I would turn my head the other way, nose in the air.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2014)

Yesterday, a cyclist who'd just climbed over the St Bernard pass gave me a nod and I wasn't even on a bike.

Meanwhile, this sentence made me laugh:
''Then my boyfriend invited me along for a 15 mile ride with him on his vintage road racer (Moser). Suddenly I knew I had to have a new bike if I was going to a) keep up b) have children.''


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yesterday, a cyclist who'd just climbed over the St Bernard pass gave me a nod and I wasn't even on a bike.
> 
> Meanwhile, this sentence made me laugh:
> ''Then my boyfriend invited me along for a 15 mile ride with him on his vintage road racer (Moser). Suddenly I knew I had to have a new bike if I was going to a) keep up b) have children.''


Yeah, initially I read that as something to do with the seat, but now I'm just wondering if the boyfriend is very judgemental... :-)


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Aug 2014)

I say "how do" to every person I meet when i`m on my bike, probably because cycling makes me happy


----------



## Hyslop (24 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE=" a bike.

Meanwhile, this sentence made me laugh:
''Then my boyfriend invited me along for a 15 mile ride with him on his vintage road racer (Moser). Suddenly I knew I had to have a new bike if I was going to a) keep up b) have children.''[/QUOTE] That had me a bit puzzled too I must say,I did wonder if theres something that I have fundamentally misunderstood,although I did a cycling proficiency test at school and got a badge and pendant,I dont recall anything of adult content in the lessons.Maybe I just didnt get through to the advanced stage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2014)

Hyslop said:


> [QUOTE=" a bike.
> 
> Meanwhile, this sentence made me laugh:
> ''Then my boyfriend invited me along for a 15 mile ride with him on his vintage road racer (Moser). Suddenly I knew I had to have a new bike if I was going to a) keep up b) have children.''





> That had me a bit puzzled too I must say,I did wonder if theres something that I have fundamentally misunderstood,although I did a cycling proficiency test at school and got a badge and pendant,I dont recall anything of adult content in the lessons.Maybe I just didnt get through to the advanced stage.


I decided it meant he looks so good on a bike she had to have his babies. This aspect of cycling is not part of the run of the mill cycling proficiency education. Bikeability 4 sounds interesting though....


----------



## User16625 (25 Aug 2014)

I never acknowledge anyone and it doesnt bother me that cyclists dont do that nod thing motorcyclists do. I will wave or whatever if I am waved at.


----------



## winjim (25 Aug 2014)

I seemed to get a lot of nods this weekend. I think I'm in with the Audax crowd now I've grown a beard.


----------



## Ian193 (25 Aug 2014)

Got waved at by someone on the other side of a duel carrageway yesterday I didn't see them but my other half did


----------



## jayonabike (25 Aug 2014)

I waved at myself in the mirror earlier and got a wave back. Here's the proof


----------



## G3CWI (25 Aug 2014)

Ian193 said:


> Got waved at by someone on the other side of a duel carrageway yesterday I didn't see them but my other half did




A cyclist shouted "nice bike!" to me yesterday. As it was my new carbon bling-bike I was well chuffed.


----------



## mickle (25 Aug 2014)

I get plenty shouts of 'nice bike!' from non cyclists but nary a wink from the Lycra Brigade. Probz coz my bike kicks all their's bike's asses.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Aug 2014)

When I am riding in the countryside I always nod, wave or say "Hi". My house is on the main cycling route in the area and I am always out in the garden working, so lots of cyclists shout to me as they pass. When they have local races in the area we always put out lots of Danish flags round the garden as well as a big Union Jack. I think most cyclists in the area know where the Englishman lives.

Added to that I ride things like Kickbikes, an ICE trike and a Bacchetta Giro. It is hard not to be noticed.

I think acknowleging cyclists adds to the socialability of cycling.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Aug 2014)

cd365 said:


> Does the OP nod at everyone who drives the same car or wear the same brand of clothing? I nod and wave at anyone, some respond, some don't! Who cares?


some friends of mine bought a campervan/ mobile home thing. They were unnerved to find that total strangers, driving similar vehicles would wave and smile.


----------



## moo (26 Aug 2014)

If someone shouted "nice bike" where I live I'd have to pedal faster...


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2014)

jayonabike said:


> I waved at myself in the mirror earlier and got a wave back. Here's the proof
> 
> View attachment 54355




Is that a Lidl shirt?


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Aug 2014)

mickle said:


> I get plenty shouts of 'nice bike!' from non cyclists but nary a wink from the Lycra Brigade. Probz coz my bike is a hideous piece of crap that needs destroying immediately*.
> View attachment 54390



Edited for reality

*Just think of the puppies and kittens,thousands will die seeing that.

Oh and the general public like Harley Davidsons and watch crappy talent shows which shows you the taste(or lack of)most of 'em have.

And of course this http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/ is what you need to digest if you want to get a nod,wave or an admiring look from any discerning roadie(most MTB ers wouldn't know taste if you slapped them round the head with it);if not be prepared to be cudgeled with a mini pump(taken from the jersey pocket not attached to the frame)for you slovenly look and cheap shitty bike.


Have a nice day y'all


----------



## bpsmith (26 Aug 2014)

I always wave, say hello and/or nod. Most people oblige in return, but some don't. Strangely enough, I see the same people regularly and make it my goal to overly wave, say hello and/or nod to those who ignore me and ramp it up each time after until they crack!

I find, when it comes to roadie's like myself, it's the newbies that always say hello and the very fast experienced guys who usually smile and wave without removing their hands from the lower bars...but it's the one's in the middle that lean closer to the former, but think they are the later, that ignore you mostly. Remind me to never become one of those guys!


----------



## Stephen Piper (26 Aug 2014)

Why do people laugh when we go past them on the tandem? Don't they realize it's a serious business this bike riding.


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Aug 2014)

I don't like cheap supermarket bikes with dual suspension and that are very cheaply made. I think they are unhelpful and put people off cycling seriously. That said I don't have anything against the people riding them as I feel that they are the victim in all of this and have been poorly advised.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2014)

I give a cheery nod and wave to every cyclist I see, but tend to find that if anyone is likely to not reciprocate the greeting its the MAMILs.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2014)

make mine a treble please...

This one is running and running.


----------



## winjim (26 Aug 2014)




----------



## cd365 (26 Aug 2014)

Drago said:


> I give a cheery nod and wave to every cyclist I see, but tend to find that if anyone is likely to not reciprocate the greeting its the MAMILs.


I find it's middle aged women on mountain bikes. Nearly every MAMIL acknowledges me back, personally find them to be the friendliest cyclists.


----------



## Zcapp96 (26 Aug 2014)

I can never hear anyone say hi over the sound of the playing card in my wheel and the spokey dokeys.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Aug 2014)

I try to only wave to Ian, but I'm not sure what he looks like so nod at a lot of other people just to make sure :-)


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2014)

cd365 said:


> I find it's middle aged women on mountain bikes. Nearly every MAMIL acknowledges me back, personally find them to be the friendliest cyclists.


As a MAMIL myself I must admit a little surprise. Perhaps it's my communication style? I'm beginning to think that "morning, you fat orca-like w****r" might not be as friendly as I'd thought


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Aug 2014)

I wave to pedestrians, just on the off chance that they've got a bike at home.


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2014)

I don't wave to people who use derailleur gears.


----------

